# spinning & weaving



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Hand spun Warp: Malabrigo, Merino Sugar Candies, Shetland
Weft: Schulana Milford


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Wow!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Double wow! That looks so sweet and I bet you enjoy both the spinning of and weaving of.!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Beautiful! I am sure you loved doing this from start to finish. The colors are just so pretty and I love how they pop. Really nice spin and weave.


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Nice job! Great colors.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

So soft and nice! Good job on the fringe. Having just done that on a completed project, I know that takes time! Yay for my fringe twister device!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Wow! I am dressing my 
LOom this week, my kids want dishclothes! Btw, i am looking to buy second hand floor loom, 27 a30 in, 8 harness, i live in Quebec close to Vwemont border.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

How pretty I love the texture of it the colors are perfect and your spinning is amazing You did good. Your twists are a good touch.


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Very nice. I am looking forward to the day mine looks that good! Love the color combo also. NEAT!!


----------



## Ermdog (Apr 24, 2014)

Makes me want to try weaving some of my homespun. Your scarf is lovely.


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Thank you all for your encouraging comments. The plied hand spun naturally makes the twisted fringe. The fiber is 100% wool. I soaked the scarf in Eucalan then squeezed out the water, then rolled in a towel. Threw scarf in dryer by itself for about 20 - 30 minutes. I usually check every 10 minutes until it is somewhat felted. The scarf is not totally dry so then I spread it out on blocking board to finish drying. Weft also has to be mostly wool. The Schulana is wool, alpaca, silk and a little acrylic.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I have not used any of my handspun as warp, but I have used home spun singles as weft. (I think it was spun on a drop spindle because I haven't plied anything spun on a drop spindle. Going to try that soon.) I have been quite happy with how it has turned out.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Beautiful job!!


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Very beautiful!


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

That is beautiful. I plan to use some of my hand spun in weaving soon.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Beautful scarf


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

wow.super lovely.


----------

